# Warning



## Kinky_katt (Jan 7, 2010)

There is a small group of 'people' on 711chan that have spoke about raiding FurAffinity and doing their best to bring it down.
I draw my alliance with fur, not anonymity. 
http://711chan.org/i/res/4484.html
They're intending to take over *Nek0gami*'s account as their prime target.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nek0gami

Your peaceful messenger,
9802​


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

Nek0gami's a dick, I hope they succeed :V .


----------



## mapdark (Jan 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Nek0gami's a dick, I hope they succeed :V .



*sighs* The point is not if nekogami sucks or not .

If they find a way in to accounts and find exploitable routes through it to the MAIN accounts , it won't only be nekogami's accout that will suffer from it. 

I'd personally like to still have a gallery when these idiots try their little thing.

From the way they talk though , it seems they're going to do a DDOS attack anyway.

Or induce paranoia to the FA users.


I guess that being careful is the best policy in this case.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

mapdark said:


> *sighs* The point is not if nekogami sucks or not .
> 
> If they find a way in to accounts and find exploitable routes through it to the MAIN accounts , it won't only be nekogami's accout that will suffer from it.
> 
> ...



Trolls only target you if you're a tool. Nek0gami traced someone's art and then accused said person of tracing his, guy deserves whatever he gets IMO. Although I think you may be right when you say this is just a ploy to send all the furfags into a panic, should be good for a laugh either way :V .


----------



## mapdark (Jan 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Trolls only target you if you're a tool. Nek0gami traced someone's art and then accused said person of tracing his, guy deserves whatever he gets IMO. Although I think you may be right when you say this is just a ploy to send all the furfags into a panic, should be good for a laugh either way :V .



well we won't be able to laugh if the site goes down because they're over spamming it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

mapdark said:


> well we won't be able to laugh if the site goes down because they're over spamming it.



We can still laugh here :V .

Although I would feel bad for Neer and the staff in this scenario, it's awfully unfair of Nek0gami to have brought this down on them with his rampant douchebaggery :V .


----------



## mapdark (Jan 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> We can still laugh here :V .
> 
> Although I would feel bad for Neer and the staff in this scenario, it's awfully unfair of Nek0gami to have brought this down on them with his rampant douchebaggery :V .



Actually , 
They're just planning to attack gami's account because he's got lotsa watchers.

They have no idea who the guy is.
They're simply hitting big.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

mapdark said:


> Actually ,
> They're just planning to attack gami's account because he's got lotsa watchers.
> 
> They have no idea who the guy is.
> They're simply hitting big.



The end is still the same, motive is irrelevant. They made the right choice, even if it was by accident :V .

Still, I would feel bad for Neer. Honestly I'm torn :V .


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2010)

oh noes .O.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 7, 2010)

Everything must be going well in the real world.


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2010)

Grimfang go to bed.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 7, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Grimfang go to bed.



That doesn't amuse me either :c


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jan 7, 2010)

Kinky_katt said:


> There is a small group of 'people' on 711chan that have spoke about raiding FurAffinity and doing their best to bring it down.


My favourite part is that quotation marks around people.


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 7, 2010)

Roger that, we'll rally the shock troops.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 7, 2010)

Warning! Rift Generator Detected!

Wow, these things SEEM serious enough, but by looking at their main page, they might go down if they don't get their donations...

And also, Nek0 seems to be into Saints Row, he's already lost considerable amounts of respect from me...



Xaerun said:


> Roger that, we'll rally the shock troops.


 
We need to equip them with anti-trolling gear, and maybe some combat tactics too...


----------



## Korex (Jan 7, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> Warning! Rift Generator Detected!
> 
> Wow, these things SEEM serious enough, but by looking at their main page, they might go down if they don't get their donations...
> 
> ...



Saints Row what...?


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 7, 2010)

Korex said:


> Saints Row what...?


 
If you take a look at his FA art page, he's mentioned something in there about Saints Row 2, it was only a fleeting glance but I evaluated that it was a positive comment. Saints Row is about gangstas and shit for all I really cared, and really, I don't buy into that stuff, it just seems so... I don't know how to describe it... lame?


----------



## Korex (Jan 7, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> If you take a look at his FA art page, he's mentioned something in there about Saints Row 2, it was only a fleeting glance but I evaluated that it was a positive comment. Saints Row is about gangstas and shit for all I really cared, and really, I don't buy into that stuff, it just seems so... I don't know how to describe it... lame?



it's like some tv show...or something.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 7, 2010)

Xbox360 game, nice try, but not quite, regardless, it doesn't matter.

The fact of the matter is... that bleh... there is no fact of the matter, it's just im not going to baww if he gets killed is all...


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 7, 2010)

Everybody take your suicide pills.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 7, 2010)

Considdering the ammount of dumb ass furries on FA posting on FA with pictures of memes they stole from elsewhere, their dildos and photos of their pets humping, all without *any* malicious intent; I really don't see why anyone feels that FA needs to be raided.  FA raids itself.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Jan 7, 2010)

Aw, the lil hackers wanna pick on furries so they can feel macho for a whole nine seconds!  Personally they can go screw goats (then they will be assimilated ), but I suppose we need to play it cautious just the same.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

someone get me a knife and my psycho mask


----------



## Karali (Jan 7, 2010)

*OH MAN I'M SO SCARED*

Let me just

Hop into my bunker here brb.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 7, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Roger that, we'll rally the shock troops.



Reporting for duty, sir.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 7, 2010)

oh fuck they're going to ping us and download crappy ms paint furry porn as fast as their 56k modems will let them

how terrible


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 7, 2010)

I doubt this will happen =P but who knows


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Nek0gami's a dick, I hope they succeed :V .



well sheesh, your nice 

idk, I can't say much, I don't know 'em. ty for the warning, if anything really random or retarded happens, we'll be on the lookout 

Chances are if they just use that one account it'll get banned, end of story. It won't get far.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2010)

While the action is a good one (warning people that hackers are about to appear), it's not necessary for an entire forum to be warned about.  Just tell the administration and the accounts at risk.  Hell, this doesn't even immediately help someone: If Nek0gami's hacked ATM, all that's going to happen is a quick response.  He's not going to know who planned it, have been able to take precautionary measures, etcetera.

Furthermore, if what I'm hearing about Nek0gami's true, he _does_ have it coming for him by being an overall dick.  False DMCAs, claiming others stole your work when the other way around, stuff like that doesn't sit well for neutral observers - let alone those who are looking for possible drama-cows (if he did throw a bitch-fit over someone else trying to claim their proper art, I imagine a hacking is going to lead to excessive amounts of Ad Hominem, cries for vengeance, and so on).


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Nek0gami's a dick, I hope they succeed :V .










FUCK YEAH. :V


*ignores the fact he was playing Medic or the fact he has a screenshot in the first place*



I'm actually neutral on the whole thing, but yeah. :c


----------



## Clutch (Jan 7, 2010)

What a bunch of low lives. I hate people like that..


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2010)

Clutch said:


> What a bunch of low lives. I hate people like that..


  Ah, but this fandom.  A pure class act.

I say Kirbizard, I do you think you forgot your monocle this evening.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Ah, but this fandom.  A pure class act.
> 
> I say Kirbizard, I do you think you forgot your monocle this evening.



So he has. Quite alright Kirbizard my good man, you can borrow one of mine. 

Now that that's settled would any of you chaps be interested in one of these lovely dog boner dildos? I know the fellow who manufactures them so I can obtain for you a significant discount provided you're willing to be filmed doing something very very naughty :V .


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Saw this a while ago, that "exploit" looked worrying... could be exploitable.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I say Kirbizard, I do you think you forgot your monocle this evening.





Whitenoise said:


> So he has. Quite alright Kirbizard my good man, you can borrow one of mine.


*adjusts monocle*
Oh, I say pardon my rudeness. The vulgarity was a Freudian slip of the tongue, I do hope I didn't manage to offend one of you kindly chaps. <(o_q)^


----------



## tsawolf (Jan 8, 2010)

We are aware of this situation and monitoring it closely.

Closing this thread, as it seems to have turned into a flame fest. Not cool, furfags, not cool.


----------

